# Briggs & Stratton Lawn mower



## wine2fatladies (Mar 17, 2012)

Lawn mower working fine. Once it was turned off I could not get it to start again. Sounded like it was not firing, sure enough it was not. Consulted with a small engines repairman in town. He said "if not firing it is the armature magneto". Replace it. I had already checked the spark plug and wiring all seemed ok. Got new magneto installed it correctly. Engine started first time very easy and quick. Turned it off to put everything back together and now the results are the same. Dismantled it checked everything, shook wires but still not fire. Suggestions, we did set the gap by using a business card at the recommendation of the local repairman. Please advise


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF 

What horse power is it?

We need the model number off the engine:

Need Help Finding Your Model Number | Customer Support | Briggs & Stratton

If it electric start, make sure the battery is charged completely. If the engine is not spun fast enough you won't have a good spark. You have to check and make sure that there is spark.

You may have gotten a defective coil, if that is the case return it and get another one.

BG


----------

